# Some new stuff



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Yeah, like the title says, I made a couple of new sigs and stuff. I screwed up on the Nero one though...
So, how are they?

Luffy (Initially screwed up with this, but I managed to fix it)


Spoiler












Nero (... Meh, I don't really like this)


Spoiler











Cloud (My favorite, my first attempt at a tech sig and it turned out pretty good)


Spoiler











Lambo


Spoiler











Ikki


Spoiler











Aqua


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Really good sigs!

Do I have permission to use one? I'll give you *FULL* credit!

(Also, if you have time, could you change 'Raika' to 'Hatsu' on the Cloud one. I'll give you *FULL* credit!)


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Sure, here.





EDIT: I forgot, the file size is 106kb, so you can't use it here. Maybe on other forums?


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Sure, here.



Thanks, man!! In my sig now!

BTW: What font did you use for 'Hatsu'?


----------



## Raika (Nov 3, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's called "Acens".


----------



## soulfire (Nov 3, 2009)

can i use luffy please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( FULL CREDIT ) ?


----------



## Raika (Nov 4, 2009)

soulfire said:
			
		

> can i use luffy please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure. Had to save it as a jpg though, the png is 95kb.


----------



## soulfire (Nov 4, 2009)

Thank you so much raika for the awsome sigg


----------



## prowler (Nov 6, 2009)

These are some pretty awesome sigs


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks, I enjoy making sigs. I may add more when I have the free time.


----------



## rockstar99 (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks for the great sig raika you work is awesome

*Posts merged*

Thanks for the great sig raika you work is awesome


----------



## Raika (Nov 6, 2009)

Lol, no problem rockstar.


----------



## Splych (Nov 7, 2009)

AWESOME!. I like em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




l.


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Splych! Seen some of your work, you're really good!


----------



## KingdomBlade (Nov 7, 2009)

Woah, love the Yusei one. Didn't know anyone cared about "Children's Card Game Shows" here besides me.


----------



## Raika (Nov 7, 2009)

You watch Yu-Gi-Oh 5D's? I watch it too, not bad actually.


----------



## prowler (Nov 7, 2009)

*IDEA!*



Spoiler



makeaxenosagaone


wut?


----------



## mcboom (Nov 8, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> *IDEA!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 or


Spoiler



makeapersona3one


----------



## Raika (Nov 8, 2009)

Working on something new now. I dunno what Xenosaga or Persona 3 are lol, so may put them on hold.
Planetrenders is loading really slow due to their upgrade...


----------



## Splych (Nov 9, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Thanks Splych! Seen some of your work, you're really good!


Ahaha, Thank You. The stuff I made are all in the past. I pretty much forgot how to make those things. I haven't used PhotoShop in months, or any photo editing program.

I need to get back to that x)


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 11, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Working on something new now. I dunno what Xenosaga or Persona 3 are lol, so may put them on hold.
> Planetrenders is loading really slow due to their upgrade...


Well heres persona 4 in short(not really): http://hiimdaisy.livejournal.com/26044.html#cutid1. BTW do you do sig requests? That would be awesome!


----------



## Raika (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, I do them if I'm free... Which is most of the time.


----------



## RyukeDragon (Nov 11, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yeah, I do them if I'm free... Which is most of the time.


Dangeresque... _Dangeresque!_


----------



## ChuckBartowski (Nov 12, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Yeah, I do them if I'm free... Which is most of the time.


illl have to take you up on that. Ill PM you with the details.


----------



## Raika (Nov 17, 2009)

Finished a new sig.




Added to first post.


----------



## PanzerWF (Nov 21, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Finished a new sig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tech idea is really good, however I think that you should sharpen the render as it is your focus point and slightly blur your background and tech stuff.

But nice stuff man, I like it.


----------



## Raika (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks for the constructive criticism. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I made something new.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Nov 23, 2009)

Awesome sigs you have there


----------



## zuron7 (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the cloud one.
And the nero isn't so bad except for the right bottom corner.


----------



## Raika (Nov 28, 2009)

Another 00 Sig


Spoiler











Riku (crappy quality due to GIF format 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


Spoiler











Some random stuff


----------



## Hatsu (Nov 29, 2009)

These are really good sigs! What did you use to make them?


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

Uhh? Photoshop?


----------



## Burnedmagix (Nov 30, 2009)

the 00 sig is a bit too contrasted, and the lighting hurts a bit


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

Burnedmagix said:
			
		

> the 00 sig is a bit too contrasted, and the lighting hurts a bit


Yeah, I know. But I poorly rendered the 00 by myself, and it had bits and pieces of the old bsckground around it. I had to brighten, blur and contrast it in order to hide them.


----------



## Domination (Nov 30, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Spoiler




Just wanted to say, DAYBREAK'S BELL has nothing to do with 00 Gundam, L'Arc~en~Ciel >>>> 00 Gundam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, good sigs I guess.


----------



## Raika (Nov 30, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I did that to compliment the background.


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 5, 2010)

raika what version of photoshop do use for editing sigs and thnx for makin me a new one


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 5, 2010)

and how to make the tech style


----------



## Raika (Mar 5, 2010)

Lol at the bump...
Well I use Photoshop CS3 Extended to make sigs...
And the tech tutorial can be found here.


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 5, 2010)

Raika said:
			
		

> Lol at the bump...
> Well I use Photoshop CS3 Extended to make sigs...
> And the tech tutorial can be found here.





well thnx but do you know where to download Photoshop CS3 Extended??


----------



## Raika (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't link to the pirated version here, it's against the rules, so you have to use google.


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice work, I love all of them


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 5, 2010)

if you may raika can you make me a tech sig whit the picture at my signiture now.... thnx i will compare what is better my work or your which is obviusly yours sorry for the english!!


*Posts merged*



			
				Raika said:
			
		

> I can't link to the pirated version here, it's against the rules, so you have to use google.




well can u give me a suggest site thats not against the rules right..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)))


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 5, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> well can u give me a suggest site thats not against the rules right.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


xD
Was that a joke? Unless you want a trial version ( if there is one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## AcidAce (Mar 5, 2010)

oMG i saw 1 but u know whats bad its 538+ mb!!!!!


----------



## MegaAce™ (Mar 5, 2010)

AcidAce said:
			
		

> oMG i saw 1 but u know whats bad its 538+ mb!!!!!



Well, you have to sacrifice things to get something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and the size is normal.


----------

